# UK news on ME/CFS: CBT, GET and WHO classification



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

http://news.independent.co.uk/uk/health_me...sp?story=519815


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Refreshing breakthrough, Susan. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

WOW! Really really great. I'm so glad you posted!


----------

